# I did something bad



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Two skinny girls saw me out at the trail today getting ready to run and (loudly) made some comment about how if "She" can run, "We" can run. :viking: (Presumably because I am still very overweight.) It made me mad. SO I didn't let them pass me. They ended up walking a lot. L! Honestly, they should have been embarrassed. I'm not that fast. I was running about 12 min. mile. I didn't run my whole 3 miles, though because I was running so fast, and now my calf hurts again. Shouldn't have let them get to me. I can't let ignorant people thwart my goals like that. :-( 

Cindyc.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

HEY! sometimes you need a faster harder workout to get the lungs and heart pumping! Today was that day. (just as long as you didn't hurt something)

You probably did something GOOD instead of bad. Both your your body and for theirs. Now, they're going to go home and think "geezuz...I really suck. I need to go running and get into shape"  or "good god. She's in good shape! I suck. Must get going to a gym or something..." 

You probably saved their LIVES down the road! :rock:


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> HEY! sometimes you need a faster harder workout to get the lungs and heart pumping! Today was that day. (just as long as you didn't hurt something)
> 
> You probably did something GOOD instead of bad. Both your your body and for theirs. Now, they're going to go home and think "geezuz...I really suck. I need to go running and get into shape"  or "good god. She's in good shape! I suck. Must get going to a gym or something..."
> 
> You probably saved their LIVES down the road! :rock:


L! OK, I like your version of events better than mine. Let's go with that. :clap: Seriously though, the half marathon is june 6, and I could really blow it pulling stuff like that! I am icing my calf and we will see how much my stubbornness has cost me soon enough, I guess. *Sigh*... I think I will recover, but I really have to be more careful! 

I guess it flew all over me when I thought about the months and months of training that I have done that they thought they were going to be able to keep up with me just because I am overweight and they are "skinny" - Like "skinny" and "fit" were synonyms. They don't know me - weren't there when I ran 7 miles last week - haven't seen how hard I have worked to lose the 50(ish) pounds I have already lost... The people who train over there regularly know me. They see me there all the time. I've never seen these ladies before. What's worse - they were my age! They were not just kids being rude without knowing they were rude. They knew what they were saying when they said it, and that it was not OK to say it! :grumble:

But i have worked too hard to let them get to me- I am not normally the kind to get mad about stuff like that. 

Cindyc.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I would have done the same thing, Cindy! I'm very competitive (for no good reason!) and I would have chosen to show them up even if it meant I broke my leg. Childish, I know, but it would have had to have been done!


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

Good for you Cindy! I would have done it too.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

mammabooh said:


> I would have done the same thing, Cindy! I'm very competitive (for no good reason!) and I would have chosen to show them up even if it meant I broke my leg. Childish, I know, but it would have had to have been done!


Ha! Hopefully I haven't really hurt myself just to prove a point, though.  

Cindyc.

Yea. Calf is swollen. Not good, right?

Cindyc.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Ice. no more than 10ish minutes at a time. Then let the blood go back thru to keep it moving. After the swelling goes down...don't run until ALL limping/pain is gone. If you'd torn something, you'd have known immediately. Sounds more like a pull, and that will heal in...2weeks? (been a long time since I worried about stuff like that, couch potato that I am now) 

When you start running again...GO SLOW to see if it will stand up to the pressure. 

ahh...here we go: http://www.ehow.com/how_2304287_treat-strained-calf-muscle.html


> The first treatment is  R.I.C.E. (rest, ice, compression, elevation). Wrap the calf to keep the blood from pooling in the foot, and keep it elevated for the first 24 hours to reduce swelling . Anti-inflammatory medication may help reduce pain. Eventually, the muscle reattaches to the tendon; however, and the calf is often shorter than before the injury and prone to repeat injury.


Sounds like what they call a "grade 1". simply micro tears from overstretching. now...the internet is great, but it's no substitution for a doctor, you know. Even a sports therapist at the gym maybe?


----------



## cider (Nov 13, 2004)

To the ice add some ibuprofen . Take some rest time.


----------



## Audrey (Jun 19, 2002)

They are obviously unfamiliar with the running world! I've been left in the dust many a time by people much larger than I am. lol My husband went to a 5k with me and even commented once about how I was beaten by quite a few people that he was surprised could even run. You definitely CANNOT judge a book by its cover. When you go to your half, look around! You'll be amazed at all the different sized and shaped people. And I think that's great! The proof is in the pudding (training) after all. Isn't it?

I left you a response at CF about ice, etc. I hope you feel better very soon. : )


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

they were trying to make themselves feel better. I sure hope you don't hurt for too long. Don't let them make you mad enough so you stop, but I don't think you will do that ! You inspire me! Pam


----------

